# Malata



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2013)

Sono nelle campagne di Bergamo da una delle mie amichette storiche, che ieri mi ha rapita tipo ratto delle sabine e  trascinata qui.
ieri sera eravamo 10 donne al ristorante, vicino un tavolo di otto uomini che festeggiavano un addio al celibato e va da se che...
E' successo un bordello.
Alle cinque stamattina stavo come i pazzi, dopo una serata di follie.
Morale.
Sono a Bergamo con 39 di febbre e la tosse che mi spacca lo sterno.
E devo andare a casa.

E' stato l'ultimo regalo di Man.
Quando l'ho visto era malato. Ma malato malato.
Febbre e tosse.

Povera Tebina


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2013)

Febbre a parte...racconta un po' questo addio al celibato!!!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

Pure io ero nelle campagne di Bergamo Sabato sera.... sto benissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

povera Tebina. Facci sapere come stai. Pure il virus ti diveva passare quello stoccafisso. Ma io dico...


----------



## Flavia (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7569 ha detto:
			
		

> povera Tebina. Facci sapere come stai. Pure il virus ti diveva passare quello stoccafisso. Ma io dico...


come stai Tebe?
Sbri anche tu hai affiato
un soprannome a man?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quanto mi sta antipatico


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2013)

Te l'eri quasi sfangata... il picco dell'influenza è stato un 3 settimane fa...
Sfiga.


----------

